# daiwa 955



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

i scored a free daiwa 955 today with a two piece custom rod. Is the reel worth salvaging? also, eyes on the rod are not broken but the threading is, how do i fix this?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Got a pic?


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

not yet.


----------

